# Not-Aus in einer Extrusionslinie



## Alexlang (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bei uns im Betrieb stehen mehrere Anlagenteile in einer Extrusionslinie und wenn man das Thema übergeordneter Not-Aus anspricht ist es als ob man gegen eine Wand rennt. Will heißen; es darf auf gar keine Fall der Extruder stehen bleiben nur weil am Ende der Linie jemand den Not-Aus betätigt hat. Ich meine jedoch wenn am Anfang der Linie jemand Schreit weil gerade vom Raupenabzug eingezogen wird muss der nächst erreichbare Not-Aus dafür sorgen das der Abzug stehen bleibt oder? Hatte schon mal die Überlegung über der Linie eine Art Reißleine zu installieren die allübergreifend und auf gar keinen Fall aus versehen "gedrückt" wird.

Hat jemand in diese Richtung Erfahrung.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank!



Nichts genaues weiß man nicht 

kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juli 2011)

Ohje, das leidige Thema 

Schonmal Vorweg: Jeder hat dazu seine Meinung, bin mal gespannt wie es sich hier entwickelt.

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du. Wenn ich einen Not-Halt-Schalter betätige, hat die Kiste zu stehen, egal wo ich diesen Drücke. Von Anlagen an denen ich war kenne ich das so:

Jeder Not-Halt-Schalter schaltet alles ab. Lokale Dinge, wie Schutztüren, Lichtgitter, etc. schaltet nur den entsprechenden Bereich ab.

Und das ein Not-Halt-Schalter aus versehen gedrückt wird? Das ist für mich kein Argument! Entweder sind sie passend zu platzieren, das sie z.B. nicht da sitzen wo jeder langrennt oder sich durchquetschen muss, und außerdem gibt es Hauben damit die nicht ungewollt betätigt werden können.


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (6 Juli 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ohje, das leidige Thema
> 
> Schonmal Vorweg: Jeder hat dazu seine Meinung, bin mal gespannt wie es sich hier entwickelt.
> 
> ...


 
*ACK*

und außerdem dazu noch die rechtliche Grundlage aus dem Anhang 1 der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG

(siehe Anhang) 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Whisper (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo, in der Tat ist dies ein Thema mit vielen Ansätzen.

Wenn Du fragst ob jemand Erfahrung in dieser Richtung hat meinst Du damit die Reißleine oder Dein generelles Problem mit dem Not-Halt?

Nun wie gesagt gibt es hier mehrere Ansätze. Da ich nicht weiß wie die Anlage aufgebaut ist frage ich mal ob es evtl. möglich wäre die einzelnen Bereiche optisch voneinander abzutrennen (Trennweände oä.)? Hier wäre der entscheidende Vorteil der Abgrenzung und man könnte überlegen nur die sichtbaren Teilbereiche und die Vorgelagerten Maschinen abzuschalten!

Ich meine die Anordnung der Not- Halt Schalter muss sinnvoll gewählt werden, was nützen z.B. 2 Schalter auf einer Länge von 500m unübersichtlicher Produktionsstrecke. Auch muss klar sein das Not-Halt nicht zum betriebsmäßigen Stop verwendet werden sollte. Dies wird bei uns gerne von der Reinigung getan.

Gruß Sven


----------



## jora (7 Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich denke hier hilft ein einfacher Ansatz, entsteht eine Gefahr wenn nur ein Teil des integrierten Fertigungssystems sicher stillgesetzt wird? 
Ob das der Fall ist, kann man natürlich nur dann beurteilen, wenn man die gesamte Anlage auch kennt. Kommt bei der Betrachtung raus, das eine Gefahr entsteht, kommt man nicht um eine sicherheitstechnische Verknüpfung (Gesamt-Not-Halt) drum herum.
Siehe hierzu die DIN EN ISO 11161.

Eine generelle Frage Alexlang, sprichst du tatsächlich von einem Not-Aus oder eher einem Not-Halt? 
Als Erklärung der Unterschiede finde ich die engliche Übersetzung als ausreichend:
Not-Halt - emergency stop
Not-Aus - emergency off

Gruß


----------



## Safety (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
also es gibt eine Normenreihe EN 1114 für die Sicherheitsanforderungen für Extruder und Extrusionsanlagen, sind aber nicht alle gelistet.
Weiter sagt die DIN EN ISO 12100 im Abschnitt 6.2.11.1 und die DIN EN ISO 11161 im Abschnitt 8.11 was dazu.
Also es muss klar erkennbar sein zu welcher Maschine der Not-Taster gehört, der Bediener muss ohne lange Überlegungen erkennen was er anhält. Es dürfen auch keine Schnittstellen Gefährdungen vorhanden sein. Risikobeurteilung durchführen!
Ich kenne solche Maschinenanlagen und da ist alles was für einen Übergeordneten Not-Halt/Aus gefordert wird vorhanden. Für mich eine klare Sache.


----------



## Alexlang (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo und Danke für die Beiträge.

Ich hätte zu dem Punkt Recht noch eine Frage: Wie ist es wenn ich mit meiner Technikerausbildung Kenntnis von der unzureichenden Sicherheitstechnik habe.
Kann ich im Schadensfall rechtlich belangt werden?

Zu dem Punkt Reißleine oder Not-Aus meinte ich Reißleine!

Bis dahin


----------



## Tommi (7 Juli 2011)

Alexlang schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für die Beiträge.
> 
> Ich hätte zu dem Punkt Recht noch eine Frage: Wie ist es wenn ich mit meiner Technikerausbildung Kenntnis von der unzureichenden Sicherheitstechnik habe.
> Kann ich im Schadensfall rechtlich belangt werden?
> ...


 
Hallo,

wenn Du für die Anlage zuständig bist, ja.

Ansonsten gibt es noch theoretisch die Möglichkeit, daß Du nicht zuständig bist, aber Dich einmischt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konkludentes_Handeln

Schriftliches Melden an den Verantwortlichen entlastet Dich.
Oder Melden an die Sicherheitsfachkraft.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

